# Wrong hose.



## Stuart (Feb 9, 2018)

http://www.ntnews.com.au/news/adela...l/news-story/921275cea240feb661e8bbb62b225ef5


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 9, 2018)

Yeah... Not what you want to grab a hold of!


----------



## Wally (Feb 9, 2018)

Nice. From one of my favorite newspapers too!


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 9, 2018)

I wonder if it was mounted and if so, how high it was on the wall. I've never thought of Browns as climbers, not up walls or garden hoses anyway.


----------



## Wally (Feb 9, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> I wonder if it was mounted and if so, how high it was on the wall. I've never thought of Browns as climbers, not up walls or garden hoses anyway.



If I remember it correctly there was a member on here a few years ago who's husband was bittern by a brown while working on a roof. Lots of speculation as to how it ended up there though with no firm answer.


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 9, 2018)

A local sparkie told me it was quite common to find them behind the board in the meter box around our part of the world, especially in the cooler months.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 10, 2018)

That's an awfully small "huge" snake. Holy moly.


----------

